# Welcome home, dinky thing!



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Little dinky He-Who-Has-No-Name” is home  - http://wp.me/p3iYU4-5Hv


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh he is cute.....and Dinky suits him too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

One of the other girls started another thread, where we have all congratulated you after reading the blog. 

Congrats! Inspirational.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Miss Darcy is being very welcoming.....how about Fitzwilliam? Seems apt with Miss Darcy. Congratulations and bravo!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> Oh he is cute.....and Dinky suits him too!


Name to be announced tomorrow!!!  And it won't be Dinky even though it might be his nickname. Can you imagine shouting across the greens in Hyde Oark - come back her Dinky!!! I would die laughing myself.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fabulous news  he has certainly fallen on his feet

The dog who lived next door when I was growing up was a biggish dog who was called Dinky


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> One of the other girls started another thread, where we have all congratulated you after reading the blog.
> 
> Congrats! Inspirational.


Hiya! Didn't see it. What is it under?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

May Wong said:


> Hiya! Didn't see it. What is it under?


It's here:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=65465


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Fabulous news  he has certainly fallen on his feet
> 
> The dog who lived next door when I was growing up was a biggish dog who was called Dinky


That's cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mr Bennet?
Lucky pup, he will love you from his little black nose to the end of his tail, which you have given such good reason to wag


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow congratulations on the new addition to your family - a little dinky for darcy, I will follow his exploits with miss D, she seems to have accepted him well. 
What's his story?? Is he a little poo mix?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you, this is amazing news! Cannot wait to learn his name and follow his exploits. It'd be fun to test his dna one day and see what breeds are represented.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Wow congratulations on the new addition to your family - a little dinky for darcy, I will follow his exploits with miss D, she seems to have accepted him well.
> What's his story?? Is he a little poo mix?? X


We don't know what he is. Rescue says he is likely a Hungarian Puli cross as there are so many of them on the streets in Hungary. I have seen a Puli and he looks nothing like them but we will find out. I've ordered a DNA testing set - it may not be 100% but we will get something in the right direction. If he's a Puli cross then it should be obvious. By looked we think he has poodle and has Yorkie markings but he has ears and an underbite like a Shih-Tzu. He's slightly bigger than a Yorkie - so curious to find out. I think he has been a street dog for 2 years. He was culled from the streets and put into the Killing Stations. He was rescued just in time - two weeks grace period. After that they will either be starved to death or clubbed to death - the people culling the dogs are paid to PTS but these people often keep the money and kill them in other ways. Horrific!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> We don't know what he is. Rescue says he is likely a Hungarian Puli cross as there are so many of them on the streets in Hungary. I have seen a Puli and he looks nothing like them but we will find out. I've ordered a DNA testing set - it may not be 100% but we will get something in the right direction. If he's a Puli cross then it should be obvious. By looked we think he has poodle and has Yorkie markings but he has ears and an underbite like a Shih-Tzu. He's slightly bigger than a Yorkie - so curious to find out. I think he has been a street dog for 2 years. He was culled from the streets and put into the Killing Stations. He was rescued just in time - two weeks grace period. After that they will either be starved to death or clubbed to death - the people culling the dogs are paid to PTS but these people often keep the money and kill them in other ways. Horrific!


Oh this is awful. How is this allowed? Surely Hungary isn't that backward that their authorities wouldn't want to do something about this? It's absolutely barbaric.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh lovely poor dinky! 
You and Darcy have a big heart, I'm sure he will settle into a life of luxury with ease 
It's so sad what goes on around the world when it comes to animals, they must be very hard heartless uneducated people who harm animals.
Three cheers for dinky.....
I read his name is to be revealed today? I'll keep up to date on your blog.
And I'm sure he will be a very special honorary poo, and still appear on here? We'd love his little updates on here as well as miss Darcy - And get to go on all the Hyde park poo walks?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's got the little puli ears I think, I looked at some puppy pics before their hair is all grown and they have the little shortie ears like dinky boy.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A true rags to riches story. I like George but the name Oliver would have worked well too. May, can you tell us what is in store for him training wise? Will you get a private trainer or will he go to a school? He'll have a lot to learn before he'll be a trustworthy as Miss Darcy.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh this is awful. How is this allowed? Surely Hungary isn't that backward that their authorities wouldn't want to do something about this? It's absolutely barbaric.


It happens in a lot of other countries. I know we have our own rescues centres here in the UK. So we all do our bit - every life is worth saving. Just not enough of us to take them. But the Hungarian Hearts Dog Rescue are very good and very responsible. They do their best but they also know which ones will have a better chance to be rehomed.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> A true rags to riches story. I like George but the name Oliver would have worked well too. May, can you tell us what is in store for him training wise? Will you get a private trainer or will he go to a school? He'll have a lot to learn before he'll be a trustworthy as Miss Darcy.


I had a one hour session with our trainer and today at our cockapoo meet where he played with all of them esp the small ones, his recall was brilliant! He recognised my voice from afar and came running. He has learnt to sit - the next step is to wait. The toilet training is doing well and for two days now, no accidents. It's just adjusting to his schedule now and he will soon adjust to ours. Darcy and George are now playing together - tumbling all over the place. Darcy has been the most brilliant with him. Gentle, generous but also strict. She tells him off whenever he gets too much and I tell him off if he ever growls at Darcy. He is a street dog and a survivor so he is trying to gain position. But overall he uses charm instead of aggression to get what he wants. We've been so luck to have him - he's a dream. I have already left them both alone at home and I think Darcy loves the company although the first couple of days she did her sulks and made me feel guilty.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> He's got the little puli ears I think, I looked at some puppy pics before their hair is all grown and they have the little shortie ears like dinky boy.


George is 2 so he's fully grown. Think he has ears like a shihtzu as well as the underbite. His colourings are Yorkie like. But his face looks poodly - or at leafs that's what I want to see.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Two days no accidents, that is an amazing testament to his intelligence! Well done little George!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> George is 2 so he's fully grown. Think he has ears like a shihtzu as well as the underbite. His colourings are Yorkie like. But his face looks poodly - or at leafs that's what I want to see.


Haha! Will be interesting to see what the DNA test says if you decide to do it. Although, maybe ignorance is bliss  if you really want some poodle to be in the mix.


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Will be interesting to see what the DNA test says if you decide to do it. Although, maybe ignorance is bliss  if you really want some poodle to be in the mix.


Yes, ignorance is bliss. Otherwise if there's no poodle, he won't be looked upon kindly by others at our Hyde Park meets!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh May he looks a real sweetie, once you started thinking about another I knew it wouldn't take too long! good luck with the DNA testing, I did have a good chat with one of the DNA companies when I was at crufts, they don't usually have every breed on their data base and some are very close but I'm sure it will give you a better idea. I usually only recognise a puli from their corded coats so I'm not sure whet they look like without those. He's cute whatever he is (maybe a poodli), so pleased Darcy has taken to him so well. Just spend far too long catching up with your blog!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> Yes, ignorance is bliss. Otherwise if there's no poodle, he won't be looked upon kindly by others at our Hyde Park meets!!!


Oh surely they aren't that snobbish 

I say no to discrimination


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> Yes, ignorance is bliss. Otherwise if there's no poodle, he won't be looked upon kindly by others at our Hyde Park meets!!!


Oh yes he will!!
(And panto season hadn't even started yet! Xx)


----------

